# 190 visa - Important notes from SkillSelect.



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I went through the SkillSelect website carefully, and I thought I'll share some of the very important points that I found for the subclass 190 visa.

All this info is from DIAC SkillSelect website only.

1 - The fees for 190 (State Sponsored) visa = AUD3060 

2 - The checklist for online applications is already out. Previously only the chceklist for paper applications was available online. Please see the new nice checklist for online 190 applications.

3 - If you already have SS from some state, you need to put that state name in the EOI, and then notify the state about the EOI number (previously you had to provide the state with application TRN number). 

4 - The new checklist clearly mentions that all your document must be certified as a true copy, unless asked by the case officer. Everything except PCC should be scanned only as a ceritifed copy.

5 - The checklist also mentions about various options to prove identity, if yout birth certificate is not available. This is a relief for many of us.

Will keep adding more.

If you find anything about subclass 190 visa (from SkillSelect website only) , do share in this thread.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

In general, the occupational ceiling for 2613XX code is 5160 positions only !  This applies to both 189 and 190 visas.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a question, What should I select in education section?
I am little bit confused, will my 4 years bachelor degree(Computer Engineering) be the honors degree or just the bachelor degree?
Please guide me.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

nishaon said:


> I have a question, What should I select in education section?
> I am little bit confused, will my 4 years bachelor degree(Computer Engineering) be the honors degree or just the bachelor degree?
> Please guide me.


It depends on what your degree was assessed as in your ACS assessment. Please check the letter that you got from ACS.
Most definitely you should select bachelor degree.


----------



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I went through the SkillSelect website carefully, and I thought I'll share some of the very important points that I found for the subclass 190 visa.
> 
> ...



Could you please throw some light on my query.

I have applied for 189 cos I satisfy 60 points.
I chose 190 as well while submitting the EOI and chose 3 states NSW, Victoria and Queensland. However I do not have the SS from any of these states yet. Is it mandatory that one should already possess the state sponsorship of the state we mention for 190 in the EOI before submitting it? 
Is it not the case of us submitting the EOI and preferring the states we want to seek sponsorship from? Wouldnt the states approach us looking at our EOI themselves to nominate us? 
Could someone help?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Girish Baliga said:


> Could you please throw some light on my query.
> 
> I have applied for 189 cos I satisfy 60 points.
> I chose 190 as well while submitting the EOI and chose 3 states NSW, Victoria and Queensland. However I do not have the SS from any of these states yet. Is it mandatory that one should already possess the state sponsorship of the state we mention for 190 in the EOI before submitting it?
> ...


Yes, the DIAC website states that if you have given an option for 190, then these states will be able to see your EOI, and might select you for SS. From what I read, you do not need to submit any separate SS application to any individual state. 
However, just to confirm, you could also send this question to the email IDs of the states as well.


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

sherlock said:


> In general, the occupational ceiling for 2613XX code is 5160 positions only !  This applies to both 189 and 190 visas.


Where can we find occupational ceilings? Please give the url


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

northwest said:


> Where can we find occupational ceilings? Please give the url


Check this link - Skillselect

Expand the occupational ceilings section on this page.


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

northwest said:


> Where can we find occupational ceilings? Please give the url



To view the Occupational ceilings - click here and Click on the tab "Reports" and scroll down.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

sherlock said:


> It depends on what your degree was assessed as in your ACS assessment. Please check the letter that you got from ACS.
> Most definitely you should select bachelor degree.


Thank you very much for your information.
I haven't got my ACS assessment yet, I will check it then.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

northwest said:


> Where can we find occupational ceilings? Please give the url


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117222-all-prospective-applicants-updated-skill-select-information.html


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

It states that the min points required for EOI is 60...

With regard to applying for the 190 Visa, is 60 points also the min or is it 65?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

winamp said:


> It states that the min points required for EOI is 60...
> 
> With regard to applying for the 190 Visa, is 60 points also the min or is it 65?


the min points for 190 visa is 60 as well....


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Yes, the DIAC website states that if you have given an option for 190, then these states will be able to see your EOI, and might select you for SS. From what I read, you do not need to submit any separate SS application to any individual state.
> However, just to confirm, you could also send this question to the email IDs of the states as well.


After submitting your EOI you will have to indiviually apply to the state for their sponsorship. You can get more info on the websites for each of the states. All the best.


----------



## OZ12 (Jun 15, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Thank you very much for your information.
> I haven't got my ACS assessment yet, I will check it then.


When did you submit your ACS assessment? I submited mine on June 22. And also ru going to apply for 190? did you take IELTS?


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a +ve assessment of over 9.3 years in my occupation from ACS, also have cleared IELTS long before the July date. In many SS sponsorship having an EOI number is one of the prerequisites for applying/


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi

Though I have both academic and general results with me , I mentioned the details of academic test results in many EOI.

can some nobody here confirm for acceptance of academic test results.

I have general with an overall score of 7 and academic with overall score of 7.5. None will get me 10 points ( writing less than 7 in both type of tests).

Does changing my ielts results details now has any effect on my seniority ( as it changes time stamp) 

Plead reply.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

OZ12 said:


> When did you submit your ACS assessment? I submited mine on June 22. And also ru going to apply for 190? did you take IELTS?


I have applied for ACS assessment on 25th of June, still haven't got the result.
Yes, I am planing to apply for 190 visa and have already taken IELTS exam.

What about you?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

savithru said:


> Hi
> 
> Though I have both academic and general results with me , I mentioned the details of academic test results in many EOI.
> 
> ...


Hey,

Only the general IELTS results are accepted.

My suggestion would be to update EOI with general results if you have 6 each in all 4 modules.

As per terms and conditions , if you provide false information in EOI you will be disqualified.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

nishaon said:


> I have applied for ACS assessment on 25th of June, still haven't got the result.
> Yes, I am planing to apply for 190 visa and have already taken IELTS exam.
> 
> What about you?


ACS assesment takes at least a month or so.

And for applying a EOI for 190 , ACS and IELTS is a must as per rules.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Anyone who has filed 190 visa can enter their data here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0


----------



## Daran (Sep 15, 2012)

*Mr*

Hi
Guys,

When lodging the application for visa (catogory 190 for my case) online, we don't need to upload the (certified or just a scanned) copy of the IELTS Test-Report-Form (TRF) number, rather we need just the TRF number. Am I right? Did any one submit the just the TRF number only?

Daran


----------



## black1e (May 9, 2012)

*Scanned Copies*

Hi
I have a lot of documentation for defacto proof - ie bills , joint bank accounts, insurance cert - invites, etc - will it be alright to attached a colour scan of the original ? It cost quite a bit to get all this documentation certified
Thanks
B


----------



## sabasaba (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi 
I submiited my EOI after successful ACS assesment but with 55 points becuase of IELTS 6 each band score. So i need victoria state sponsorship. First of all i am going to appear for IELTS again meanwhile i want to apply for the victoria state sponsorship for visa 190.

I had MS Telecom Engineering with CISSP and CISA, and 7 years of experiance in Computer Network and System Engineering.

According to victoria state nomination list, Victoria State sponsorship require minimum 3 year of experiance as well as IELTS 7 each band. but my profession is in high demand in for victoria.

Now the question is that am i able to apply for victoria state sponsorship, or my victoria state sponsorship can be positive or not ???????????

if yes kindly tell me its procedure, fees, and document checklist etc please...

Waiting for your suggestions and solutions ????????????????????????????

Thanks

Regards
Saba


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys - I have a problem on Evisa home page. 
I do not see anything to upload documents for me, my spouse and Child.

Only thing I see is the "Attach Documents" on top right corner of the page. But when I click on this button, the po-up window only shows my name in the Applicant dropdown.

Has anyone got any clue on this?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Please help..

I am applying for NSW SS and I need to know that while filling Form-2, do I need to circle last point 'Nomination/sponsorship at time of invitation'.. ?


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

black1e said:


> Hi
> I have a lot of documentation for defacto proof - ie bills , joint bank accounts, insurance cert - invites, etc - will it be alright to attached a colour scan of the original ? It cost quite a bit to get all this documentation certified
> Thanks
> B


Get a xerox (b/w), visit nearest police station.. they will do it for you.. without any cost!!! Good Luck..


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

sabasaba said:


> Hi
> I submiited my EOI after successful ACS assesment but with 55 points becuase of IELTS 6 each band score. So i need victoria state sponsorship. First of all i am going to appear for IELTS again meanwhile i want to apply for the victoria state sponsorship for visa 190.
> 
> I had MS Telecom Engineering with CISSP and CISA, and 7 years of experiance in Computer Network and System Engineering.
> ...


Hi,

I am newbi on this site... but I live in Victoria.. I think that you need 7 in each to get approval for Vic SS.. Hope our senior expats will give you a better answer.. Cheers.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

*clarificaition on 190 SS NSW*

Hi, 

I have selected the 189 and 190 SS NSW in my EOI, I have been under the impression that the NSW will have access to the EOI and if selected they will nominate me. But, of late I have gone through the NSW website which states that

You must advise us of your DIAC SkillSelect EOI Reference Number within 90 calendar days from the date of your nomination or your nomination will lapse. To register on SkillSelect and obtain an EOI Reference Number. So, it means that now I have to fill all the forms available and send them to the NSW address along with the EOI Ref Number isn't it. Correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have selected the 189 and 190 SS NSW in my EOI, I have been under the impression that the NSW will have access to the EOI and if selected they will nominate me. But, of late I have gone through the NSW website which states that
> 
> ...



That is absolutely right. You have to send them all forms with ATTESTED documents and EOI reference number.

Good Luck.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

*clarification on EOI*



sherlock said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I went through the SkillSelect website carefully, and I thought I'll share some of the very important points that I found for the subclass 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Sherlock,

I have raised an EOI on the 15/11 for both 189 & 190( NSW), though I have not sent any documents for further process on the 190 for state approval. I would like to know if my 189 EOI will be invited. As of now based on the cut-off dates my date of submission of EOI does fall between the possible range of date for which the invitation can be expectedfrom the next invitation round.

Thanks


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I have recently applied for REISSUE of passport for adding my spouse details and I got a new one. I was NOT aware that Passport Number would change. 

But My following things are mapped my old passport number only
+ IELTS Score
+ ACS Outcome
+ Expression and Interest and I also applied for State sponsorship(which is currently in progress) and I waiting for their outcome.

Now, If I get my state sponsorship result, I have to apply for visa using my New Passport only. 

Let me know what should i do next as Passport details are not even in EOI. I am waiting for VIC SS. 

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

HI, i wanted to know whether i can enter the australia after issuing the 190 visa for 1 week and then come back to my country? is it possible to enter australia then after 2 years? it is said that the visa applicant should stay the first 2 years at the sponsored province.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

MECH89 said:


> HI, i wanted to know whether i can enter the australia after issuing the 190 visa for 1 week and then come back to my country? is it possible to enter australia then after 2 years? it is said that the visa applicant should stay the first 2 years at the sponsored province.


U have answered urself in the last line. 190 is state sponsored visa. u will find details in skillselect website.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I went through the SkillSelect website carefully, and I thought I'll share some of the very important points that I found for the subclass 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Can you please let me know the online link for Checklist for documents for Aus 190 VISA


----------



## mkgautam (Mar 31, 2013)

*Hi Friends,*

Can anyone help me with the details on, how much should we show as Bank Balance or Property (Financial Position) for applying Visa Sub Class 190 once the State Nominates me. Thanks.


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

sherlock said:


> In general, the occupational ceiling for 2613XX code is 5160 positions only !  This applies to both 189 and 190 visas.


Hi Mate,
Since you have applied for NSW SS please help me with the doll

In EOI my agent has selected the option of ANY in the SS question. Is this alright

What to do once we receive an invitation

Thanks


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have a little problem.. I have the fax of the assessment as well.

My Vetassess assessment got complete and per them they dispatched my papers on 25th Oct. I havent received any post as of now. they say that they can reissue once for free but cant guarantee if that would be received. n after that it would be charged. p.s. - earlier too, I opted for express courier international.

Will the fax scan be sufficient if I move ahead in other visa formalities? please confirm.. if no, then I will request them


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I got 190 Visa Invite and I am filling the visa application form. I couldn't find a place where I can upload my documents. I am just done with filling the form (page 17 of 17 - Self Declaration page) and I don't want to click NEXT button as I just want to know what are the documents that they ask for.

Please clarify. (i know it is a little blunt question, but many of you would have already submitted your forms by now. So please help !  )


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi tshanmuganathan, 

you can only upload supporting documents *after* you have submitted the application and paid the application fee. The 190 Document Checklist lists all the documents you'll need. It will take at least a month until you get a case officer (CO), due to the Christmas break probably longer. That gives you ample time to prepare and submit most of the documents (except maybe police clearance certificates, depending on the countries you lived in).

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi tshanmuganathan,
> 
> you can only upload supporting documents *after* you have submitted the application and paid the application fee. The 190 Document Checklist lists all the documents you'll need. It will take at least a month until you get a case officer (CO), due to the Christmas break probably longer. That gives you ample time to prepare and submit most of the documents (except maybe police clearance certificates, depending on the countries you lived in).
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

Thanks for your inputs but can you please clarify my below questions
(1) So after self declaration (Page 17) of the form, is it just submission of the visa application ?
(2) After paying visa fees, will it automatically enable uploading of the documents or should I wait untill CO is allocated ?

Thanks a ton for your clarification in this regard.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sherlock said:


> Yes, the DIAC website states that if you have given an option for 190, then these states will be able to see your EOI, and might select you for SS. From what I read, you do not need to submit any separate SS application to any individual state.
> However, just to confirm, you could also send this question to the email IDs of the states as well.


For every state you need to apply for state sponsorship separately. after viewing your EOI, states may contact you and ask you to apply for state sponsorship. They also charge a fee for sponsoring you.


----------



## ausnik2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dear seniors,

I had a basic and a few other queries as I plan for the 190 visa application from India. Request your kind help on the same. Just to give you my background, I am a B.E. (Computer Enigneering) - 2010 from Mumbai University and work for an MNC having completed 4 years of experience as a software engineer.
My progress so far is I have got my Victoria SS positive on 14thAugust'2014 (the Friday that went) (ANZSCO - 261313). My queries are as follows:

1. I haven't yet received my visa Invite for the EOI. When does it generally arrive after the positive SS?

2. What are the steps involved once we get the invite and what is the approximate timeline for each step involved ?

3. i. What are the documents required to be submitted in each of the step in point - 2 ?
ii. Is there a document checklist ? Requesting you to kindly mention all the documents that you all submitted , so that even I prepare the same to ensure smooth flow of the process. Pls mention even the silliest of the document so that I don't miss anything 

4. For the employment reference documents - I had submitted the references from my seniors of both my previous employers on a notarized affidavit that described my duties to ACS, and ACS accepted it without any hiccups.

i. Would the same document do as an employment reference document for this visa application OR is it mandatory to have a reference on the company letter head. My company does not provide one and also I am worried for this point as the skillselect website mentions having one on a letter head.
ii. Which one did you submit? Letter head one or Affidavit ?
iii. Does DBIP contact the people who have provided the reference in the letters/affidavits? For ACS and Vic SS they din't contact at all.

5. Medicals and PCC -
i. When does one have to do medicals and PCC?
ii. What exactly do they check in medicals? I am kind-of overweight and also have a high power specs (6,6 to be precise). Would that matter?
iii. The PCC is the one that we have to apply from the passport website, right? In how many days does it come after we apply ?

6. When does the CO come into picture ?

7. Finally, when does the final PR come after applying ?

Thanks a lot for your patience for going through my plethora of questions ! Hoping to get your kind help on the above queries at the earliest.

Thanks in advance !!


----------

